# Microdermabrasion



## JULIA (Jan 6, 2007)

I have an appointment for one this upcoming Saturday...but really ladies, is it worth it?

My skin isn't terrible. I have no acne, I do not break out. My skin's just getting a little rough  and I suddenly have all these strange facial creases. I do have visible pores around my nose and on my nose, but other than that, it's all good! I just thought that if I were to get this done...my skin would look healthier and smoother.

So...Should I spend the 95 bucks? Or is there something someone here can suggest that I use to smoothe out my skin and get rid of those creases


----------



## leenabutt (Jan 7, 2007)

I got it done once (I honestly don't know why a 15 year old would get it done) because my mom was like "let's try it. it'll clean up your dead skin". So I did it. And my face was really really smooth and soft and clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully it'll work for you


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had a course of 6 a few month ago and it really did help my acne prone skin, but I find the effects don't last long, your looking at about a week.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 7, 2007)

Another way is to buy an at home microdermabrasion kit and do it yourself. I don't know whether the outcome will come out the same as having a pro do it, but it's just a suggestion


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

I enjoy it.  It does give the skin a nice finish, but the downside is that it is temporary.  I would say give it a shot.  Then weigh the results against the cost and determine if you feel like it is worth spending another $95 in the future.  If not, MAC's Microfine Refinisher is a close second, results-wise that is, and is only $26.50 and will last for several applications.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let us know what you think of the results if you go.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 7, 2007)

i'd say yes, professional microdermabrasion is worth the results. results are temporary but if you can afford to keep going the why not? the home kits are not as good as a professional session because they can easily be used incorrectly and over-used which can cause scarring. hell, if i had the money i would do it.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Let us know what you think of the results if you go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will!


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

I've had Microderm done recently twice...two weeks apart. I didn't have super bad skin to start off with but I just want nice even skin tone an texture. I really liked the results. Yesterday I had a facial with a 20% pumpkin chemical peel mask, that combined with the microderm I've really noticed a difference!! My esthetician recommended going back and forth from peels to the microderm...I don't have much more to go but I absolutely love the results so far!!


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 14, 2007)

I was thinking about microderm if I can get my acne under control as a way of dealing with my scars. 

I'm getting there, its almost under control, but I have loads of scars, which I am treating with rosehip seed oil. I may try one of the at home kits to see how that goes.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 14, 2007)

I've had microdermabrasion done and I've really enjoyed it.  But I think I will be getting a peel next, or dermal blading.  If you stick with any super exfoliating treatment like dermabrasion, you will also get long term effects.  It encourages collegen production, which is why it works so well for fine lines and acne scars.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_I was thinking about microderm if I can get my acne under control as a way of dealing with my scars. 

I'm getting there, its almost under control, but I have loads of scars, which I am treating with rosehip seed oil. I may try one of the at home kits to see how that goes._

 
Do you find the rosehip seed oil to help with acne scars well? I have had microdermabrasion treatments several times, and yes it is only temporary.
It did not do much to reduce the appearance of my mild to moderate acne scarring.It did give my skin a very smooth feel for about a week afterwards and that was it. I think I might try MAC'S Microfine refinsher as MacWhore suggested for smooth skin.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Do you find the rosehip seed oil to help with acne scars well? I have had microdermabrasion treatments several times, and yes it is only temporary.
It did not do much to reduce the appearance of my mild to moderate acne scarring.It did give my skin a very smooth feel for about a week afterwards and that was it. I think I might try MAC'S Microfine refinsher as MacWhore suggested for smooth skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
One thing I might add.  A lot of people tend to think of Microfine Refinisher as a traditional scrub and in doing so, a lot of people misuse it, much like jessiekins1 said.  

I make sure I have a clean, damp face to start.  Then I put a quarterish size of MR on my hands.  When I apply it to the face, I do not "scrub" like I would with the Scrub Mask.  That would be too rough on the skin.  I basically lay my hands on my face and move the product around with just the weight of my hands. I don't really push down.  Maybe just the slightest pressure.   

Another tip if you feel that even the above is too rough, add a bit of MAC's Cleanse Off Oil to the mix.  That makes it a bit more emollient and less rough.  It gives a bit of a barrier or cushion. 

HTH


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Do you find the rosehip seed oil to help with acne scars well? I have had microdermabrasion treatments several times, and yes it is only temporary.
It did not do much to reduce the appearance of my mild to moderate acne scarring.It did give my skin a very smooth feel for about a week afterwards and that was it. I think I might try MAC'S Microfine refinsher as MacWhore suggested for smooth skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Rosehip seed oil has the highest concentration of fatty acids needed by the skin to regenerate properly. 

I use it at night and its really helping. Along with Lavender water, as lavender is also excellent for skin regeneration. The best thing about the rosehip seed oil is that it is a great base oil, so you could add oils to it. I'm planning on getting some lavender to mix into it to increase the effect. 
I'm finding that as well as dealing with the scars I have, any new spots are clearing up and healing faster as well.


----------



## alysaunknox (Jun 22, 2007)

I know it's a little late for this, but just in case anyone else stumbles across this topic like I did...
I've never had it done by a pro, but I bought some Dr. Brandts Microdermabrasion stuff at Sephora, and although I almost died when i saw the price ($75
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) it makes my skin incredibly smooth...i have these like, reddish purply lines along the sides of my nostrils, and it's helped those a lot also.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

before my course of roaccutane, i was doing every fortnight to soften my acne scars.

i loved the feeling of my skin afterwards, it was smooth and plump. the only thing i would advise you on is to not wash your face for at least 8 hours afterwards (so try it in the afternoon or evening; i used to do it after work when i wasnt planning on going out) and use a sunscreen moreso afterwards.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alysaunknox* 

 
_I know it's a little late for this, but just in case anyone else stumbles across this topic like I did...
I've never had it done by a pro, but I bought some *Dr. Brandts* Microdermabrasion stuff at Sephora, and although I almost died when i saw the price ($75
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) it makes my skin incredibly smooth...i have these like, reddish purply lines along the sides of my nostrils, and it's helped those a lot also._

 
He also offers a gel that helps with discolouration and pigment issues. It's called Laser Lightning Serum. It is also expensive ($110) but it works. I woud recommend asking for a sample and trying it out first before you purchase to make sure it doesn't have an adverse reaction to your skin.

Here is the link http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C13831


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if 25 is too young to start having microdermabrasion?

I dont have bad skin, but my beauty therapist has started doing this at her salons, and recommended it to me over my regular facials.  I tried it once and loved the results, but I can recall hearing on the tv once that you dont really need microderm. til you in your 30s at least...  should i just stck with my facials? maybe the therapist is trying to make more money from me lol!!

xxx


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2008)

Your money, your skin. It only temporarily makes your skin look better. It's faster than using beta hydroxy acids (although beta hydroxy's actually penetrate skin layers and on most people reduce inflammation, increase cell turnover, so its a money saver). Sometimes microdermabrasion can make acne worse.
Rosehip oil , tea tree oil, vitamin E will not improve acne, or lighten the scars. Vit. E can make acne worse, and will not be absorbed.

Lavender water doesn't penetrate the skin, its not beneficial, it does smell nice. Glycolic and lactic acid only work on the top layer of skin, salcylic works below and so does benzyol peroxide. Chemical exfoliation followed by mechanical exfoliation the next day (wash cloth, clean bufpuf,etc) will decrease the effect of scarring and staining.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2008)

acne and microdermabrasion










Figure 1. A-F) Pre- and posttreatment photographs demonstrating clinical improvement of acne following eight microdermabrasion treatments. _*Dermato/Surg *27:4:Apri/2001_ BACKGROUND: Microdermabrasion is a superficial peeling modality that has become quite popular with our patients and the media.
OBJECTIVE: To evaluate the use of microdermabrasion in patients with acne.
METHODS. Twenty-five patients with grade II-III acne were en- rolled into this pilot study. All patients were under dermatologic care and were maintained on their acne medications throughout the study. Patients received eight microdermabrasion treatments at weekly intervals. The results were documented with before and after photographs and evaluated for clinical improvement.
RESULTS. Twenty-four patients completed the study with 38% (9/24) having excellent results, 34% (8/24) with good results, 17% (4/24) with fair results, and 12% (3/24) with poor results. Ninety-six percent (23/24) of patients were pleased with their peel results and would recommend this procedure to others.
CONCLUSION. The use of microdermabrasion in this pilot study appeared to produce a positive effect on the improvement of acne. 
Over the past few years, use of the microdermabrasion procedure has experienced widespread growth among physicians as well as aestheticians for a host of conditions, despite few studies concerning its safety and efficacy.1.2 The majority of information concerning microdermabrasion is provided by the vendors and is echoed in the popular press.
   Microdermabrasion is a process that uses aluminum oxide crystals and negative pressure to superficially peel the surface of the skin. It has been well documented that superficial peeling agents are beneficial in the treatment of acne.3-7 This pilot study was done to assess the use of the microdermabrasion process to aid in the treatment and resolution of acne. *Materials and Methods:
*Twenty-five patients (6 males and 19 females) with grade II- III acne were entered into the institutional review board- approved study. 
*These patients ranged in age from 11 to 20 years of age (average age 15.5 years)*. All patients were under dermatologic care for their acne at the time of their enrollment and remained on their acne medications while receiving the microdermabrasion treatments. All patients were on an oral antibiotic as well as topical therapy, including a topical retinoid for 96% (24/25) of the patients. Medications were adjusted if necessary during the course of treatment. Patients were excluded from the study if they had been on isotretinoin or were currently pregnant. Pretreatment photographs were obtained using Mirror Image (Can- field Computer Systems, Fairfield, NJ). Eight microderm- abrasion treatments were performed on the full face using the Parisian Peel medical microdermabrasion device (model DMX, Aesthetics Technologies, Inc., Broomfield, CO). These treatments were spaced at 7- to 10-day intervals. The treatment power started at an average of 26.67 cmHg and was increased, as tolerated, with each treatment. The final power averaged 41.11 cmHg. Posttreatment photographs were obtained 2 weeks after the last treatment. The results were assessed by the physician as well as two nurses by comparing pre- and posttreatment photographs for overall improvement of acne lesions and postinflammatory changes. The following graded scale was used: excellent (76-100%), good (51-75%), fair (26-50%), and poor (0-25%). Patients were also surveyed to assess their perception of the treatment process and results.

*Results:*Twenty-four patients completed the study according to protocol. One patient was withdrawn from the study after completing only four peels to begin isotretinoin therapy. Assessment of the patients' treatment results were photographically evaluated (Figure 1). Figure 2 shows the breakdown of the patients' results. Overall 38% (9/24) of patients achieved excellent results, 34% (8/24) of patients had good results, 17% (4/24) had fair results, and only 12% (3/24) had poor results. All patients tolerated the procedure well. Erythema was noted immediately following the procedure which resolved within 24 hours. No other adverse effects were noted during the study. 
All 24 patients responded to the follow up survey. The patient survey results revealed 92 % (22/24) of the patients noticed an improvement in their skin with the microdermabrasion process. Ninety-six percent (23/ 24) of the patients were pleased with their peel results and would recommend this procedure to others. 

*Discussion:* Since the publication of the first article on microderm- abrasion in 1995,1 this technique has been driven by the media and consumer market. 
The paucity of literature on this topic led us to undertake this pilot study to evaluate the use of microdermabrasion in acne.
    Acne is a common problem that begins in puberty and can continue into adulthood. Numerous oral and topical products are available for the treatment of this condition. 
Several studies have been done showing the efficacy of glycolic acid4,s and salicylic acid6,7 peels in the resolution of acne and acne scarring. The results of this study suggest that microdermabrasion is another modality useful for the improvement of acne.
   The Parisian Peel process directs a stream of aluminum hydroxide (AyO3) microcrystals onto the skin surface and then removes the particles with vacuum suction. The operator moves the handpiece evenly over the skin using three passes: one vertical, one horizontal, and one oblique, to prevent streaking. Any problem areas, such as comedones receive additional passes using the foot pedal for a higher compression rate.
   Seventy-one percent of the patients with grade II-III acne who entered into this study received a greater than 50% improvement in their acne. The most prominent improvement was noted with postinflammatory acne changes and the overall skin qualitv. One patient with grade III acne worsened during the peel process and was removed from the study to begin isotretinoin therapy.
    During this study, patients remained on their oral and topical therapy. Being a pilot study without a control group, it could be argued that the patients' acne improved with the prescription products alone. Further studies using a control group would be beneficial to show the true efficacy of the microdermabrasion process In acne.
   The advantage offered by microdermabrasion over other peeling modalities is the ability to provide a nonsurgical, nonchemical, noninvasive procedure that can be done safely by trained office personnel. This procedure is well tolerated and has a very high patient satisfaction level.
   The use of microdermabrasion in this pilot study appeared to produce a positive effect on the improvement of acne. These promising findings warrant further investigation. Information by JENIFER R. LLOYD, DO, Northeastern Ohio Universities College of Medicine, Youngstown, Ohio
*References
*1. Tsai RY. Wang CN, Chan HL. Aluminum oxide crystal microdermabrasion. A new technique for treating facial scarring. Dermatol Surg 1995j21:539-42.
2. Newman I, Hopping S, Patterons R, Saxton S. Power peeling (micro skin abrasion). Intl Cosmet Surg 1998-1999;6:101-5.
3. Moy LS, Murad H, Moy RL. Superficial chemical peels. In: Wheeland RG, eds. Cutaneous Surgery. Philadelphia: WB Saunders, 1994:463-78.
4. Wang CM, Huang CL, Hu CT. Chan HL. The effect of glycolic acid on the treatmenr of acne in Asian skin. Dermatol Surg 1997;23:23-9.
5. Atzore L, Brundu MA, Orru A, Biggio P. Glycolic acid peeling in the treatment of acne. J Eur Acad Dermatol VenereoI1999;12:119-22.
6. Kligman DJ Kligman AM. Salicylic acid as a peeling agent for the treatment of acne. Cosmet DermatoI1997;10:44-7.
7. Grimes PE. The safety and efficacy of salicylic acid chemical peels in darker racial-ethnic groups. Dermatol Surg 1999;25:18-22. @ _2001 by the American Society for Dermatologic Surgery, Inc. _. _Published by Blacklvell Science, Inc ISSN: 1076-0512/01/$15.00/0 _. _Dermatol Surg 2001;27:329-331_




I would see a dermatologist and not use a "do it yourself" kit. They have much better equipment and knowledge, and you will get a better outcome.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 29, 2008)

I've never gone to a derm to have a microdermabrasion; I'd rather spend my $$ on products I can use at home. I use EpidermxII, obtained at either Silkia Camellia Oil, Epidermx II, AlphaDerma CE, MaMa Lotion, Relax-A-Line, Vialox or GreatNewSkin. It's gentle enough to use everyday, although I had to work up to it. I've been using this for the past 9 months and it's really become a staple in my skincare routine. For me, at least, the combination of physical and chemical resurfacing has made a huge difference in texture, clarity and oil control.

Before I discovered EpidermxII, I tried other at home microdermabrasion kits, like Ponds and Loreal yuch! I relegated the lesser microdermabrasion treatments to my elbows!


----------

